# i want to delete my radio and just run a ipod to speakers



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

can it be done bypassing a headunit?
as speakers get feed from a ipod only 
no middle man
want to keep things simple. i dont want a headunit in the car. just good speakers and a ipod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Almost A Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: i want to delete my radio and just run a ipod to speakers (mistercheeks)*

I had a friend do that in his Isuzu Amigo with a portable MP3/CD player. He replaced his head unit with a bargain-basement amplifier and just ran a 1/8th jack to RCA cable to the amplifier.
IMHO, I would be easier just to get a cheap head unit that is iPod ready or has an AUX in. The cheapest ones I've seen go for around $70 in stores, probably cheaper online like on amazon or eBay.


----------



## reemis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: i want to delete my radio and just run a ipod to speakers (mistercheeks)*

it is easier just to get a compatable head... really , its cheaper and more practical. you can get a 90$ duel with mp3 compatable cd and input jack 200 watts x 4 channels with pre outs... every one i know who has gone strait amp hates it...


----------

